# Which Universities Still Accepting SAT 2



## ibrahimq108 (Dec 8, 2016)

Which universities are still accepting sat 2 for local seats in lahore?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ibrahimq108 said:


> Which universities are still accepting sat 2 for local seats in lahore?


Looking at the merit lists from last year of the various colleges, I believe CMH Lahore accepted SAT II for local, but you had to appear in NUMS
Also Shalamar took students on local through SAT II

But these might change this year! You never know, id say the best thing to do is phone the various colleges you are interested in applying and ask them 

btw, only private colleges take SAT II, if you want to apply in government then its the MCAT buddy!


----------

